# The Knicks suck and here's why



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Their coach is Lenny Wilkens
Their GM is Isiah Thomas
Nazr Mohammed is averaging 30MPG... because they have no one else for that role
The highest payroll and one of the least amounts of talent
Their big move in the offseason was to trade away all their big men for a 37% shooter.
Their third best player is a second round rookie.
Tim Thomas is the new Olowokandi. He looks really good, you can tell he has some talent, but he just doesn't do anything notable.
Their GM is Isiah Thomas


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

be kind.... 

now Isaiah wants to deal Sweetney for Curry. for the love of god, no :no:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

They have one of the best playmakers in the NBA, but their only spot up shooter is injured. They have all guys who can only score *after* dribbling a few times. Yeah, that's what Marbury is good for. Making a shot for a guy who's then going to dribble for a while before shooting.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> They have one of the best playmakers in the NBA


La rola afecta tus sentidos :laugh:

It'd be hilarious if Isiah came out of retirement to play for Knicks. That would just DO IT for me.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder why so much people hate the Knicks, especially after a Knicks win


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Knicks suck and here's why*



> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> I wonder why so much people hate the Knicks, especially after a Knicks win




Don't feel bad, Pan hates everything.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> Nazr Mohammed is averaging 30MPG... because they have no one else for that role



Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(28.0) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(4.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(7.1) 




Hes playing 27 minutes per game and dominated Yao on the boards Yao only had 1 offensive rebound Nzar had 8


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Knicks suck and here's why*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's anti-homer, that John talks about or Charley Rosen. :uhoh:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

man da knicks sucked wayy before that and will always suck


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> man da knicks sucked wayy before that and will always suck



Knicks were the easteron conferance Champs in 99' and basically attended


Knicks made the playoffs for 14 consecutive years With so many hall of famers


Another unknown no body in a small unkwon town with is little non popular basketball team mad at another New York Team cause New York is such a great and important city in this world hating on the big market teams cause his unknown teams produce NOTHING



Marbury
Crawford
Ariza
Sweetney
Hopefully a real center


THe future of the New York Knicks, NBA's most important team




You gonna cry cause the NBA 2004 draft isnt held in your colesium? oh wait dont cry baby  Madison Square Garden will remain was one of the great arenas in this earth


God bless the Knicks


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> NBA's most important team


Celtics, Lakers could make an argument.

Besides were living in the present not in the past. I'll concede with MSG but the present Knicks playing there is an embarresment to the history of that arena.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> You gonna cry cause the NBA 2004 draft isnt held in your colesium


yes, this is the ultimate achievement that puts the knicks over the top.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: The Knicks suck and here's why*



> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> I wonder why so much people hate the Knicks, especially after a Knicks win


I like the Knicks. I don't like how the horrible GM is ruining a good franchise and wasting the talent of one of the NBAs best players.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: The Knicks suck and here's why*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the Knicks. I don't like how the horrible GM is ruining a good franchise and wasting the talent of one of the NBAs best players.


I hate Isiah also hes an unprofessional piece of trash who is owned by his ego and his trades and descions are based by his ego 


Knicks will suck with Isiah in charge cause all he wants to bring is a buch of inconsistant losers with that cannot rebound with "talent, excitement, potential


This dumbass traded Lampe whos going to be a star in this league at 7" 270 lbs 3 1st round draft picks Howard Eisely a good back up PG, antonio McDyess and the best PG from Europe for Marbury and Penny hardaway


I love Marbury to def, but this guy has zero leadership skills at all, if he did, this guy without a question the best PG in the world.

He has terrible playoff numbers he plays like a SG in the playoffs and like a PG in the regular season

Penny is old, hes awesome off the bench, but hes old and extremely overpaid Marbury's contract is very big also



Isiah traded Tim Thomas for KVH

KVH is averaring 20 points per game and 10 rebs

TIm Thomas is averaging 8 ppg 3 rebs basically almost zero assist steals and blocks


shooting 33% FG and 30% 3pt


The guy has no desire heart hustle, instinct

He's slow head, almost retarded on the basketball court


Tim Thomas post up guys 20 ft from the basket he's reallyy retarded

He can't even post up Barry or Ginobili when he tried he got the ball stripped away


He plays like a SG with no ball handling skills at all

He's 6"10 240 but avgs 4 rebs for his career


Even if Tim Thomas reach what was expected of him (15 ppg 5 rebs)


Thats not better than KVH consistant 17 ppg 7 rebs


Its not an upgrade but Isiah has an ego he feels like he must get rid of everything Layden has brought to this team and get rid of it





Knicks dont really have a future with Isiah making the moves, the only good deal he made was the Air iza draft pick and getting Jerome Williams


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Marbury is trying too hard to be a pass first PG. It looked like he wasn't looking to score in the first half and than just started launching 3s to get himself in a rhythm.

I think the Knicks can make the playoffs, but it's going to look real bad on Marbury if he can't get this team which many predicted to win the Atlantic into the playoffs. He's already got a bad reputation and so far he isn't helping it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and pan, we would be better off with this team?

Frank Williams/Howard Eisley
Shandon Anderson/????
Keith Van Horn/Clarence Weatherspoon
Kurt Thomas/McDyess/harrington
Mutombo/Doleac
IL- Houston, Sweetney(layden never had him or lampe active cause hes an ***), Lampe

get real. and isiah isnt killing us with the salary cap. tim thomas, nazr mohamed, and penny hardaway all come off the books next year.

and jamal crawford is shooting over 40 percent from the three point line, and is leading the knicks in scoring. and the expiring contracts he traded were so small that it barely matters in terms of the cap. whats so different about 103 million and 96 million? it doesnt help us in any way like the TT, Penny, and nazr expiring deals. then the year after that allan houston finally is gone.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knicks have lost their team in the past couple years, I remember when the Pacers vs. Knicks was a rivalry, now it's a demolishment. 

Last game between the Knicks and Pacers the Knicks gave up 37 points in the first quarter. The Knicks came back as a result to poor defense by the Pacers.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Marbury is trying too hard to be a pass first PG. It looked like he wasn't looking to score in the first half and than just started launching 3s to get himself in a rhythm.
> 
> I think the Knicks can make the playoffs, but it's going to look real bad on Marbury if he can't get this team which many predicted to win the Atlantic into the playoffs. He's already got a bad reputation and so far he isn't helping it.


He has a "reputation" for playing on bad teams, but that's not his fault; he keeps getting traded to bad teams. The only thing you can knock him for is for not being a primadonna, like so many other players in the league (Shaq, Baron, T-Mac, Vince) who demand to be traded to contenders. Every time he's played on a team that didn't totally suck, they've made the playoffs.

If the Knicks don't make the playoffs, but I think they will, all that will show is that the Knicks completely suck, which they do. Their third best player is a 2nd round rookie. Their coach is Lenny Wilkens. Their GM is Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> and pan, we would be better off with this team?
> 
> Frank Williams/Howard Eisley
> ...


Losing salaries is only a good thing if you fall below the cap. You're not going to. So by losing those salaries you're losing your only source of upgrades; trades. Unless he trades all those guys for good players, losing their salaries doesn't solve anything. You're still over the cap. So you can't sign any free agents exception for the mle, lle.

How is Isiah going to make this team better?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> He has a "reputation" for playing on bad teams, but that's not his fault; he keeps getting traded to bad teams. The only thing you can knock him for is for not being a primadonna, like so many other players in the league (Shaq, Baron, T-Mac, Vince) who demand to be traded to contenders. Every time he's played on a team that didn't totally suck, they've made the playoffs.
> ...


Yeah but why do they suck? They were picked by many analysists to win the Atlantic Division. Kurt Thomas is a solid player, Jamal Crawford is a good #2 guy, they got a decent bench. They won 39 games last season even with Houston injured, so why shouldn't they make the playoffs this year? It's on Marbury, he's the team captain and their best player, he does have enough talent around him to make the playoffs. 'Playing on bad teams' is one thing, but when your usually the best player on that team and you dominate the ball like crazy you gotta be held accountable. Marbury is supposedly a 'superstar' or somebody considered a top 20 player, put mostly anyone from a top 20 NBA player list on the Knicks and they make the playoffs so that's what you should expect out of Marbury.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Knicks have lost their team in the past couple years, I remember when the Pacers vs. Knicks was a rivalry, now it's a demolishment.
> 
> Last game between the Knicks and Pacers the Knicks gave up 37 points in the first quarter. The Knicks came back as a result to poor defense by the Pacers.




Stop making excuses it was a 97 - 103 loss for the Knicks you act like we're a NBAdl team, stop hating its really losing my respect for you as a poste due to your bias and negative opinion on the Knicks 


Stephon marbury killed you guys in that game 37 points 12 - 20 FG 4 - 7 3pt 9 - 12 FT 5 assist he dominated 


Nzar battle with one of the best, J O'Neil with 8 - 16 FG 20 points 11 offensive rebounds 15 total rebounds 2 steals and 4 block shots


Nzar - 11 offensive rebounds - Jermaine O'Neil only 1


Stop acting like the Knicks never challeged the Pacers, we beat you guys last year very well


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but why do they suck? They were picked by many analysists to win the Atlantic Division. Kurt Thomas is a solid player, Jamal Crawford is a good #2 guy, they got a decent bench. They won 39 games last season even with Houston injured, so why shouldn't they make the playoffs this year? It's on Marbury, he's the team captain and their best player, he does have enough talent around him to make the playoffs. 'Playing on bad teams' is one thing, but when your usually the best player on that team and you dominate the ball like crazy you gotta be held accountable. Marbury is supposedly a 'superstar' or somebody considered a top 20 player, put mostly anyone from a top 20 NBA player list on the Knicks and they make the playoffs so that's what you should expect out of Marbury.


The Knicks have less talent than the Clippers or Sonics. Yet, if the Clippers or Sonics miss the playoffs, which is very likely, no one will question Brand or Allen. Why put the blame on Marbury?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> The Knicks have less talent than the Clippers or Sonics. Yet, if the Clippers or Sonics miss the playoffs, which is very likely, no one will question Brand or Allen. Why put the blame on Marbury?


Cause their in the West and he's in the East.


----------

